# Silly picture



## lilyloo

I am doing some work on the laptop and look down to see this. Ruby is on the floor, next to her dog bed and has her head shoved under the couch. Really, girl? :

I would love to see any goofy pics you guys have taken recently.


----------



## harrigab

Ruby and her beard extensions..


----------



## lilyloo

Love it, Harrigab!


----------



## einspänner

Ruby is such a smart dresser to coordinate her nail polish with her beard extensions.


----------



## threefsh

Typical sleeping position. :


----------



## Kdwyer915

Milo the piggy


----------



## RubyRoo

Ruby was cuddled up in her favorite gray and black blanket on the couch. I went to the kitchen and she got up to get some water. I turned around to see this.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM

This is my contribution to silly photos.... this was Ziva when she was a bit younger... We were living on Fort Myers Beach then and I had her all ready to go to the St Patrick's Day Parade.... as you can see, she was displaying her feelings regarding her holiday attire!


----------



## Vida

Indi wearing his paper hat on Christmas Day


----------



## smurfette

I've said this V has got some strange sleeping patterns


----------



## Suliko

Caught Pacsi napping in this position...


----------



## Melissa_DT

Bentley doing what he does best - napping in weird positions!


----------



## DougAndKate

RubyRoo said:


> Ruby was cuddled up in her favorite gray and black blanket on the couch. I went to the kitchen and she got up to get some water. I turned around to see this.


Elroy does the same thing every night when we go up to bed


----------



## lilyloo

This is the face I woke up to this morning...


----------



## AlmaPup

Alma at 2.5 months - not really sure how to run 

This was back in September... she was so tiny...


----------



## KB87

Of course we have to sit on the couch like a person because he isn't really a dog or anything. The other is how he likes to sleep on the couch which looks painful.


----------



## lilyloo

Ruby gets her ears "stuck" like this all of the time. Cracks me up! I don't think she was too amused, though...


----------



## harrigab

I'll bung this in silly pics as it's just wrong lol


----------



## datacan

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Hohoho first to like. Ha
Vs are so gentle, and no a farm dog in sight...


----------



## Darcy1311

Darcy still thinks the sofa is hers...........................I think so to. :-\


----------



## hotmischief

Just love those eyebrows harrigab - how old was Ruby when they grew? Still waiting for Boris to get some - they add so much character


----------



## harrigab

I'm not really sure H, I'll trawl through her almanac later to see when they first appeared


----------



## ZDOGSMOM

OMG Harrigab YOUR CHICKENS MATCH YOUR V!!!!!  love it!!!


----------



## harrigab

she was about 10 month old when they became prominent H ;D


----------



## hotmischief

Oh that's not so good, we are at 14 months and only have a little bit. Might have to resort to glue!! :


----------



## Big Rick

Scarlet's tongue is too long for her mouth!


----------



## lildancngurl

I have a few...Vizslas never fail to entertain!!!


----------



## lilyloo

This isn't that silly, but it still makes me chuckle. Ruby has pretty good "leave it" skills, and sometimes I take advantage of that. Here she is just a few minutes ago showing off her "leave it" with Cheerios all the way up her leg. Hah.


----------



## datacan

What was I thinking? 
Placed the bike alongside the treadmill ( on low speed, slight incline ) in hopes to teach the boy heel while biking... must have worked because he never fought the bike leash once we started to ride.


----------



## Főnix

He's been sleeping like this on and off all afternoon. That can't be comfortable.


----------



## Jones23

This is Jones the other day with his first attempt at going in some water.
His girlfriend Lola was showing him how it is done!!!


----------



## GLHF

Jones23 said:


> This is Jones the other day with his first attempt at going in some water.
> His girlfriend Lola was showing him how it is done!!!


Style points!


----------



## lilyloo

Yesterday Ruby thought if she only had the front part of her body on the couch that it was acceptable.


----------



## adrino

Pulling off an ' I don't understand' face! 
Hilarious! 😁


----------



## yv0nne

Cone head Penn post-spay! Her face cracks me up!


----------



## SMG

haha love it


----------



## KB87

The first is Haeden's "duh face"and his clown look from when he got neutered. If we put a red nose on him I'm pretty sure he'd be ready for halloween!


----------



## Rudy

;D


taste like chicken ;D

full breast held it in his collar 10 minutes

could of pressed him 1 hour 

Rudys a Ho"  8)

lol


----------



## AcadianTornado

I don't know where I got this... but this is silly and cute at same time...


----------



## Darcy1311

AcadianTornado said:


> I don't know where I got this... but this is silly and cute at same time...


 I love that photo.. ;D so cute..


----------



## Darcy1311

Darcy and her imitation of a pig...not one of her best days..


----------



## AcadianTornado

From the beach as of right now... Silly guy!!


----------



## Nelly

This is how I found Nelly after a walk in the rain the other day in her favourite spot at the window


----------



## Darcy1311

This was Darcy today at 6am chasing squirrels again....


----------



## AcadianTornado

.....and another one... Hahaha


----------



## Laika

Laika doing her best Eeyore impression


----------



## AlmaPup

Alma's fun run


----------



## redhead75

Just being Betty.


----------



## harrigab

trying to work out who's the chicken here,,,,


----------



## harrigab

vid from same play session

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWbZ4LMuLnU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## redrover

Haha, I love it! That chicken is not impressed with the attempts at play!


----------



## redrover

Here is a truly attractive picture of Jasper. He likes to lay on his side sometimes but also leave his back legs wide open. He likes being scratched right where those legs meet the rest of him. You can see that I was kind enough to oblige today.


----------



## redbirddog

http://youtu.be/NFjFptZ1wGI

Man catches flying bird in bare hand.

1 in 1,000,000 chance to do that.

RBD


----------



## datacan

Resting after a run


----------



## tknafox2

Oh My Datacan... I think you win!


----------



## tknafox2

We went camping, and brought the pen so we could manage the pup, but her facial expression lets you know what she thought of it.

The couch shot is actually the last one in a series of three where she is laying there looking at us, then her eyes are at half mast, then gone!

The last under the oven, which is on to 350 dg. she was under there as far as her shoulders would allow, and sound asleep...must a been cold??

They are definitely entertaining!!


----------



## Rudy

Data the Man who can great Goldens corn Nuts some fun

Big Ruds a meat packer paddy whacker ;D : lol


----------



## hobbsy1010

River with her first 'Park Snake'.........

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-38223RC/0/XL/i-38223RC-XL.jpg

All this retrieve training is paying off!!! ???

Hobbsy


----------



## AcadianTornado

Haven't posted in a while, been away for a bit! Whistler's doing great! Although this pic is most likely not a V, sure looks like one and made me laugh. I'm sure Whistler feels like this every time food which isn't his magically shows up!!


----------

